# BFG . . Cheap !



## onecatahula (May 13, 2015)

Looks a little rough, but 100 bux !
(not mine)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/bik/5021448375.html


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 13, 2015)

Looks like a good deal to me!


----------



## jkent (May 13, 2015)

Not a 1941.
That is a post war Schwinn.
I'm thinking late forties -early fifties.
JKent


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2015)

Dont think I would want it but $100 is tempting.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 16, 2015)

I think it might actually be prewar.


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> I think it might actually be prewar.




I had to take a second and third look, but I can somewhat see the chain guards rear mounting bracket running towards the axle where the post war guards were attached to the chainstay mounting tab.


----------



## jkent (May 16, 2015)

That is not a prewar Schwinn 
If it is, it has the wrong truss rods and wrong chaingaurd. wrong stem wrong fenders.
Prewar Schwinn would have had a razor stem, completely different feather guard, truss rods would have had bolts in the end with a truss rod mounting bracket that was around the stem.
I blew the picture up as far as I could and I could not see any rear chain tensioner bolts.
JKent
first picture is a 1941



 




Last picture is a Postwar Schwinn 1946.
Look at the chain guard and truss rods.


----------



## cds2323 (May 16, 2015)

What about how the upper rear stays meet the seat post?


----------



## jkent (May 17, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> What about how the upper rear stays meet the seat post?




Postwar feature, just like the rest of the bike.
JKent


----------

